# Treble boost and OD stacking - which comes first?



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Pretty self explanatory, but wondering about the pros/cons of going either way. Note: both pedals are stuck in stalled mail or I'd simply experiment myself - just wondering what others do...


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

What pedals are they? Is the treble booster a Rangemaster derived version? If so I find they tend to work best in front of most other pedals.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ditto. I like my treble booster in front of the OD (usually), but there's no hard and fast rule.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If it is a Dallas Rangemaster clone, then it is intended to drive the input stage of a tube amp directly. The germanium transistor properties interact with the typical architecture of a tube inpt in a particular way. You can read more on that over at the www.geofex.com site.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

The pedals in question are an early version of a Crispy Cream Treble Boost (unsure whether it's germanium or silicon, though) and a Greenhouse Effects Goldrive. Amp'll prolly be my Zottola 5F1 Champ. Looks like some experimentation will definitely be in order...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just make sure you read this first: http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/Rangemaster/atboost.pdf


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Just make sure you read this first: http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/Rangemaster/atboost.pdf


Very informative, Mark - thank you for that!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Got the Crispy Cream treble boost today. It's Ge (AC188 transistor) and varies from the current models in that it has a toggle for treble/full range boost modes and also boost and tone controls. Sounds awesome (shout-out to GC member voxworld for the trade!)


----------

